# Anyone using metal clays?



## FGarbrecht (Oct 19, 2019)

I'm thinking about doing some experimenting with torch-fired metal clays (sliver, gold, copper?) for making decorative elements, clips, cap rings, etc.  Curious if anyone has experience doing this.  I'm teaching myself urushi finishing and I need another money burning activity to occupy myself during the long curing times between lacquer applications.


----------



## bmachin (Oct 19, 2019)

Do a search on the site. I believe inactive member Texatdurango did some work with them a few years ago. Don't do the search on his name though as he had about 4500 posts. I see that Bob in SF has done some stuff recently as well.

Bill


----------



## jalbert (Oct 19, 2019)

If I remember correctly, it shrinks as you fire it, so take that into account.


----------



## FGarbrecht (Oct 19, 2019)

bmachin said:


> Do a search on the site. I believe inactive member Texatdurango did some work with them a few years ago. Don't do the search on his name though as he had about 4500 posts. I see that Bob in SF has done some stuff recently as well.
> 
> Bill


I saw Bob in SF had a post but missed the Texatdurango contributions.  Will search again, thanks


----------



## FGarbrecht (Oct 19, 2019)

jalbert said:


> If I remember correctly, it shrinks as you fire it, so take that into account.


Yeah, one of the PMC suppliers has a castable material to make heat-stable forms to prevent the ring from shrinking to much.  Apparently after casting/firing you just put it in water and the form melts away.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Oct 19, 2019)

I have done some stuff with torchable metal clay, mainly rollstoppers. This one was a little more complicated. 




__





						IAP COLLECTION - PEN #50
					

IAP Collection Pen #50  2017 BASH Advanced Pen Contest - Second Place Winner  "Closed End Sterling Silver Fountain Pen"  Cody Walker (Cwalker935)  http://www.penturners.org/photos/images/16805/medium/1_IAP-50.jpg View in Gallery



					www.penturners.org


----------



## Cwalker935 (Oct 19, 2019)

Rollstopper






						Dolphin Roll Stopper
					

I made a metal clay dolphin roll stopper for my recent completed kitless fountain pen.    Clay shaped and ready for firing   Firing   Finished pen



					www.penturners.org


----------



## Cwalker935 (Oct 19, 2019)

Another rollstopper




__





						Kitless and Metal Clay
					

I made this kitless pen a while back and got around to adding a metal clay roll stopper today. Does anyone recognize the figure? I made a mistake but went ahead and used it since it looks ok as an abstract design.



					www.penturners.org


----------



## FGarbrecht (Oct 19, 2019)

Cwalker935 said:


> Another rollstopper
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks cool!  How did you attach the rollstops to the pen?


----------



## Cwalker935 (Oct 19, 2019)

FGarbrecht said:


> Looks cool!  How did you attach the rollstops to the pen?



CA


----------

